# NJ Racycle and chainless.



## biker (May 25, 2021)

Looks to be in nice original condition.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 25, 2021)

DAMN! I sure wish I was closer


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2021)

@bikejunk


----------



## biker (May 25, 2021)

Are those original tires too? And wooden handlebars? And minty wooden wheels with original finish too! Wowsa. These will clean up spectacularly. Even the shiney parts are hardly rusted. Red tires are nice. Wonder what's in the tool bag. Wish I be closer.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 25, 2021)

biker said:


> And wooden handlebars? Wowsa.


----------



## bikejunk (May 25, 2021)

those were in much better shape when I saw them 25 years ago


----------



## bikewhorder (May 25, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> those were in much better shape when I saw them 25 years ago



You could say the same thing about most of us.


----------



## bikejunk (May 26, 2021)

sad story really the owner of the estate overall could not keep up with the repairs /taxes in the town she left it to the historical association in town who promised to open it as a museum it never happened == the place was frozen in time -literally


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2021)

I'd like to see all the other stuff!


----------



## Blue Streak (May 26, 2021)

LaSalle Proudly Presents The Evergreens -... starts on 5/27/2021
					

View information about this sale in Montclair, NJ. The sale starts Thursday, May 27 and runs through Saturday, May 29. It is being run by LaSalle Estate Solutions.




					www.estatesales.net


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2021)

I'd probably pass on the bikes and go after some of those tools, carpets, and porcelain license plates. I'm a clock guy too but it looks like they had fairly poor taste when it came to that. I hope some members here get a chance to check it out and haul off some treasures! V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 26, 2021)

Im also a clock guy and looks like some interesting clock and watch tools. I’m going to check it out Friday . I Can’t stand the panic buying and high prices on the first day.


----------

